# Midsummer Music & Leisure Show, Lincoln 2008



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Having just phoned Warners re the entertainment (no info on their website), the Saturday night entertainment is courtesy of "Hermin's Hermits", and a "Tamla Motown" presentation called "Dancing In The Street".

Sounds good to me. 

Hemin's Hermits eh? Is that not them that sang...............Sunshine girl, I'm looking down your bra, I see two objects, I wonder what they are.................

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We could do with a few more names on the rally list for Lincoln :roll: :lol: What you all doing waiting to see if its flooded again :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 98788 (Apr 19, 2006)

Just booked for this - the line up looks fantastic. We had a wonderful time last year and managed to get one of the few dry Saturday evenings of the season. The concern with Gerry and the Pacemakers was an amazing experience. Just hope this year's entertainment can match it. 
April


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi April

Have you booked to camp with us at Lincoln? if so can you add yourself to the rally list please

Lincoln Rally 

Jacquie


----------



## 98788 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Midsummer Music Motorhome Show*

Hi
I have now added myself to the rally list. I can't work out how to see who else is going?
April


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Midsummer Music Motorhome Show*



UKApril said:


> Hi
> I have now added myself to the rally list. I can't work out how to see who else is going?
> April


You just click on the blue bit at the bottom that says See Attendees List

I have confirmed you as having booked now

Jacquie


----------

